# Private Treatment in Glasgow



## springhope

HI All,

I am looking at starting private treatment for IVF in Glasgow after 2 failed treatments at GRI.  I know that there are 3 main providers;
GCRM
GRMU (Private area of GRI)
Nuffield Hope

GRMU are definitely the cheapest but everyone on the forums seems to be going with GCRM who are definitely the most expensive.  

Does anyone have any private experience of GRMU?  Also for the others as I would just start off the back of my previous treatment with GRI do I need to go through all the tests again as they seem to cost a lot as well.

Thanks for all your help and any advice or information would be very much appreciated.

X


----------



## CrabbyAggy

Hi Spring
I look to be in the same position as you. 
I had 2 ICSI at GRI on NHS, first failed then M/C on second one.
I have decided to go with GRI again, this is simply a money thing - as if we need to go again (please no!!) but if we did, GCRM would clean us out completely.  I felt the chance of another try if needed outweighed the difference of 3% in the sucess rates on the **** website? 
Have you had a look on there btw?


----------



## springhope

Hi,

Thanks so much for replying.

I am thinking the same thing about money - its just so expensive.  I went onto GCRM's site and saw that their stats looked better (but I didn't break down to percentage) and on this site everyone seems to be going there.......

I was just wondering if there was any other reason that so many have chosen to spend the extra money.

Do you know if the GRI allow you to transfer your notes over rather than having to start from scratch again (AMH/Semen tests, etc.).  I am literally just finished with my NHS treatment so everything should be up to date.

Thanks for your help with this - its good to have someone who is going through exactly the same thing as you.

X


----------



## Turia

Hi there
I had my 2 OE IVF treatments through the GRMU - sadly we had a BFN and on our second attempt failed to collect eggs.  I have always had a wee suspicion that the latter was because it was a bank holiday weekend - I was taken a day earlier than I had been before whereas I knew I needed time to 'grow'.  Obviously I don't know this for sure and maybe no amount of extra time would have made any difference.  It is just a feeling that we have both been left with.

I can say that all the nursing staff were all lovely, before, during and after treatment.  However my OH and I both wondered what the extra money was paying for - essentially we were just put through the same route as everyone else.  I guess it is as simple as if we weren't paying (due to our age) we just wouldn't have had the chance.  Money is a big factor and given that IF is still largely an unknown and that they seem to learn from every treatment, at least the advantage of GRMU is that you get 2 shots for the same price as 1 elsewhere.

When we moved to GCRM, I obtained a copy of my medical notes - I think it cost me £40 or £50 and took about 4-6 weeks.  As it turned out, GCRM didn't need them as we us them as a link with IVI Valencia (DE rather than IVF).

I have to also add that GCRM have also been good - the staff are lovely and it is certainly better in terms of parking and comfort!

Feel free to message me if you have any specific questions.


----------



## Weebear

I'm a bit confused that gri can do private at the moment due to them having to refer people to nuffield. Maybe I'm getting my wires crossed. Can someone explain?

When dh and I had one of our first apps at gri we saw prof Nelson. We asked about stats. Basically thos who can afford gcrm are more likely to be better off professionals, less likely smokers, bla, bla, bla. He mentioned the demographic of customers. Whereas gri treats everyone, including alcoholics- just an example (girl on another thread mentioned stuff going on in waiting room). Just relaying info here, not opinions.

On top of that he said its the equipment. Nothing to do with staff as they got hold of the embryologist from gri to work there, basically the incubators were top notch.


----------



## CrabbyAggy

Hi Wee Bear
All appointments are in GRI, but the thearter part is in Nuffield as you say - for the time being
Sharon


----------



## springhope

Hi Ladies,

Thanks so much for the replies.

So basically the Royal Infirmary private patients are all treated alongside the NHS patients?  Is that right?  And I completely understand regarding the stats as you are right that all demographics would be covered by GRI but the GCRM would attract a more wealthy? clientele (that does sound bad but its a fact that the wealthier you are the less change you are of a smoker, healthier diet, etc.).  So the better stats makes sense to me.

Wee Bear - are you going for private treatment at GRI?

Turia - I'll send you a message.

Thanks again,

X


----------



## CrabbyAggy

Hiya, 
yup all together in GRI - am a commoner am afraid!!! hahahahaha  
But seriously, it was simply money, and that if i need another shot after this, we would be talking a couple of years saving up to get one in gcrm, wer as in gri i could pay this and have a tiny bit left 
I have only just started my route down private line with gri, ive had 2 nhs tries with them, and the nurses n stuff wer lovely. 
I suppose its just to weigh things up and whats best for you really 
Sharon


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

Hi springhope

I just wanted to add my experience and opinion into the mix....

We had private treatment at the Nuffield before starting NHS treatment at GRI.  At the time we were deciding between The nuffield and GCRM mainly due to stats.  Yes price was a factor and that was really why we opted for the Nuffield over GCRM.  We are by no means rich, we just looked/researched all the information we could find and then made a decision that felt right for us at the time.  The nursing staff were all fab, the surroundings were comfortable as you would expect from a non nhs hospital and our consultant was always available for consultations if we wanted and also offered his email for contact which I did a few times and he replied very promptly to questions.  Having said all this, I sometimes wish we had gone to GCRM.  Just the name says it all for me "centre for reproductive medicine" where as the nuffiled is really just a business.  GCRM appear to be doing most of the research and although you have to pay for "extras" I just feel that I would have faith in what they offered as a treatment plan as to me they seem to be the experts of experts.

On the other hand, so far the treatment plan I have had at GRI i feel has been adopted to better suit my needs than it was at the Nuffield.

What I am trying to say that is that make sure you have collected all the information you can on all 3 hospitals and make a decision that feels right for you and that you feel you won't regret .  Everyone will have their opinion on what hospital is best but unless you have had experience with all 3 then how can anyone say that.

We had all our blood tests done on the nhs before starting private treatment and got copies of results from GP which the Nuffield accepted so we didn't have to pay again for these.  So I don't think it should be a problem to get copies from your GRI notes if needed, but as previous posts have said you may need to pay but it will be less than having tests repeated.

look out for open days/nights at the hospitals that you can go to get more info

Good luck

somewhere xx


----------



## CrabbyAggy

Somewhere is so defo right, ppl can sometime sway you this way and that, as we all have diff ideas of how things should be - you have a nosey into each of them, and decide whats the best for you


----------



## springhope

Hi,

Yes I will definitely do the investigation bit and see what seems right for me.  It was really just trying to understand why everyone pays a lot of extra money to go to certain clinics.

It's always good to get feedback from people who have actually experienced the care as I know that the consultants, etc. will just try and sell their own clinics.

X


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

?? maybe GCRM is more expensive because their stats are better so they get away with charging more as people may be drawn to them because of their stats ?? just a thought on your last question.


----------



## springhope

Thanks for all of your responses on this.  

I think I will follow your advice.  I'll have a look for open nights and maybe arrange a consultation at GCRM to see what they can offer.  I know what to expect from GRI already so don't really need to do much more research here.

Thanks for everything and good luck to you all!

X


----------



## princess30

Hi, 
I have had treatment at Nuffield & GCRM - 5Fresh icsi cycles 1FET, My dh has had 2 Tesa Ops all private costing £34k
Last FET resulting in my dd who is 20mth old. 

My experience of Nuffield was goddamn awful the staff seemed incompetent, my consultant an absolute clown. They got 17 magure eggs only 1 fertilised..but they got me pg..I m/c my consultant was the coldest man ever telling mr to get dressed it gappens..

Transferred to GCRM night and day different unbelievable..there clinical research is pioneering as they move forward with new treatments they are pioneering ee
va just now..it took me 5goes there to achieve my dream. At times I was at breaking point emotionally & physically BUT I CANNOT Praise this clinic enough..they tweak your treatment cycle according ly.

Now embarking on my final 7th fresh ICSI cycle to try for a Sibling..our very last go as last straw of dh sperm.ive gad the pipelle endometrial scratch done on tues, we are using EEVA and if needed assisted hatching so another £6800 incl drugs - the extras do cost way too much..but there stats speak volumes & I am proof miracles happen.

Goodluck choosing

Princess


----------



## princess30

I meant to say at times breaking point emotionally & financially bankrupt - gcrm does cost alot but rest assured one thing uf you've had previous cycles they would loom into your history of why it didn't work and look at different cycle protocol. 

Also any info you find on web you fan suggest for your cycle.  - hope this helps..


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi ladies,

I just wanted to add my experience. I initially went to the Nuffield for tests when we first suspected issues with fertility. I did not have a good experience with either the nurses or the consultant at the time. It was absolutely clear they were business first. The advice I got would have delayed my treatment so long I'd have been too old to even try !   thankfully my gut told me to move Clinics.

In the meantime an NHS appointment finally came round for a consultation at GRMU . It was prof Scott Nelson and he said the same to me as he said to someone who posted earlier in this thread, that the stats were to do with demographics . He may be right but I think more for younger patients under 35 whose egg quality is already good. The staff at GRI were lovely but I have heard mixed reviews. 

I think if you've never visited GCRM then you'll be fine but having spent a day in the waiting room at GRI and seen the poor conditions in the rest of the hospital, I know that I would have been a nervous wreck compared to the calming atmosphere of GCRM. But what you don't know doesn't hurt and at the time the only reason we went to GCRM was because of the newspaper headlines about poor success rates at GRI due to building work going on. They may have addressed this by using the Nuffield.  But now having experienced GCRM there's no way I'd go anywhere else in Scotland. It's spotless, the consultants are at the top of their game, their equipment is the latest and the nurses are excellent. You can't under estimate the stress and emotions you will have during IVF and the impact an environment can have on these. They also do treatment at weekends/ holidays as necessary.

Sorry for the long post just wanted to give an honest opinion

GoOd luck with your decision xx


----------



## Weebear

Someone asked, I'm NHs using gri at the moment. I think dh would only consider paying for one private round tbh, so I'm really hoping it doesn't come to that. Xx


----------



## Sew it

Hi, just thought I would add in my experience of GRMU. We have just had a failed cycle with them, which cost £3500, so quite a bit cheaper than gcrm.

As someone else said, you are basically just lumped in with everyone else who is nhs. I don't have a problem with this per say, but I found it irritating that I had to wait over 40mins for an appointment that I am paying for. 

They staff were nice, but I felt like I was on a conveyor belt, just one of many patients get through. They are so busy that they often wouldn't introduce themselves and call me picky but if someone if sticking an instrument up you, I think it's nice to known their name! They were also very hard to get hold of on the phone if I had a question. 

Basically what i think I am trying to say is that I don't feel like they cared about me and my husband. I wasn't asked how I was, how the treatment affected me or anything like that. Maybe thats because for them ivf is a normal everyday thing, but for the person going through it, it's not! I don't feel like medically there was anything wrong with the treatment though.

I am planning to get a review of my cycle and a second opinion from gcrm (currently waiting on my notes coming though) before deciding if I would go to GRMU (or ivf) again.

Just my thought, but I would second the opinion of visiting the clinics. I wish we had done this before we started.

Good luck with what you decide!

X


----------



## FertileRoad

Can I put in my tupence in I had no option But go to GCRM as my age was a factor I am 42. It had nothing to to with being rich, over weight or a smoker. Nuffield told me go home get flight to Spain and have a lovely olive skinned baby in one year as my AMH is dreadfully low and old eggs. Maybe they were right but I did get to ET at GCRM only didn't t make it through 2ww. I wish I had had the opportunity to have NHS treatment.


----------



## Keeping the faith

Hi, I paid for treatment at GRI.  We had an appointment at GCRM lined up, but after attending an appointment with Prof Nelson we had a really good feeling about GRI. 

We were on the NHS waiting list, but were told we would wait 2 years plus for treatment.  At the time I couldn't handle waiting any longer, which is why we opted to pay for private treatment.

The staff at GRI/GRMU were fantastic with us.  We had ICSI and were very lucky to get pregnant first time.

As someone else mentioned, GRI treat people from all walks of life/situations so it's worth bearing in mind when viewing the stats.

Also, as others have said, different people will have different opinions and I'm sure you will hear mixed reviews.  I would say that I've heard more negative comments about Nuffield than anywhere else, but I'm sure plenty other people will have positive stories.  

It's not easy is it?!  Best of luck xxxxx


----------



## xK-Jx

Hi there. 

I am currently 8+2 pregnant with twins which were conceived through IVF at the Nuffield. I am in a female same sex relationship and we did a lot of research before deciding to go ahead with IVF at the Nuffield. We had our first consultation with Dr Conway in June 2012 and tbh, this put us off a bit as he was determined to talk us out of IVF, advising us to do IUI instead. We went against his advice and went ahead with IVF but had issues with my smear test and by the time I had this sorted, Dr Conway had retired. 

I got pregnant in March but had a miscarriage in May at 7 weeks and we went ahead straight away with IVF number 2 which has resulted in this twin pregnancy. 

Throughout the process, our consultant, Dr Sastry (she works at the Royal too), all of the nurses and the embryologists were superb and I really feel like myself and my partner built up a great bond with them. They tried hard to ensure that the appointments we needed were fitted around our work routines and Dr Sastry went out of her way to help us after the miscarriage, personally arranging for help at her hospital, the Royal, after the Southern General and Paisley hospitals badly let us down. 


Couldn't recommend the Nuffield highly enough and would go back there for treatment in a second.


----------



## helenglasgow

Hi

I hope you decided not to go for GRI. Awful hospital and staff. I had treatment there just before the dates that they gave patients a free treatment due to building work going on. Our treatment was in August and they patients from Septmeber a free treatment. My partner had to endure sperm retrieval with loud building noise in the background (which when we complained about they made us feel like it was nothing and we were silly to complain about it). I also heard a technician say that there were problems with the incubators while I was in surgery. None of this was accepted and despite my local MP getting involved they have refused to say that they were in the wrong for not telling us about the building work before taking thousands of pounds off of us. The lack of transparency of information over this is what hurts us the most. How dare they keep this kind of information to themselves when people are deciding where to have treatment. The irony is that because we paid - all the money we have and can't afford another - we are not entitled to have the Scottish Ombudsman for health get involved. Whereas if we had had the treatment for free, they might have helped us. We can't afford legal advice and need someone to help us for free - impossible really. I cannot express how much ill feeling I have towards the doctors at this hospital for withholding this information from us. They are the very people who should understand that patients who are paying for treatment need to know important details like this or they will spend forever torturing themselves questioning whether the building works affected their treatment. I hope if you have decided to go with them, that your experience is so much better. Good Luck


----------

